# nitto zr's!



## huitt06 (Feb 23, 2009)

i currently have riken raptor zr's 245/45/17 all the way around but they dont hook up good at all. im debating on getting some nitto 555 zr's so can someone let me know if i should or not!


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

huitt06 said:


> i currently have riken raptor zr's 245/45/17 all the way around but they dont hook up good at all. im debating on getting some nitto 555 zr's so can someone let me know if i should or not!


Nitto builds some great tires the 555 extreme is a great everyday performance tire, the 555R is a fantastic Drag Radial and the new NT05 is making its mark as a great Max Performance Summer tire. What are you looking for in a tire? Where and how do you drive your GT0?


----------



## huitt06 (Feb 23, 2009)

i live in west texas...and i mostly want something with better traction..my car has alot of wheel hop and i cant get much of a launch because of that! im more of a street driver so i want something to get me off the line quicker that grips...


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I just got some Achilles performance tires, and it seems like a totally different car, I can take off with zero spin for once in my life!


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Ask yourself first how long you want your tires to last. Tires that hook don't last, tires that last don't hook. 

If you are looking for a tire that hooks hard run the 555R's in the rear and 555's in the front. Heat cycle the 555R's and they will last a little longer than if you don't. Depending on how heavy your foot is you'll probably go through 2 pairs of rears for ever pair of fronts. 

If you don't want to sacrifice as much life but you still want a sticky tire run Nitto Invo's on all 4 corners. These are great tires. They are a Ultra High performance everyday tire. They won't hook quite as hard as the 555R's but they will out last them. They will also do much better in wet conditions that the 555R's.


----------



## huitt06 (Feb 23, 2009)

i tried the nitto 555 zr's 245/45/17 in place of my Riken's exact same size and the Nittos rubbed so i had to take them off and get my money back...


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Funny how that works out. Nitto is known to be a little smaller in size when compared to other manufactures, just like shoes. I'm surprised they rubbed. It looks like you have aftermarket wheels on your ride. What are the wheel dimensions?


----------

